
Machine Learning Startup GraphLab Gets a New Name and an $18.5M Check - rlalwani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/08/machine-learning-startup-graphlab-gets-a-new-name-and-an-18-5m-check/
======
flygoogle
wahaha congrats

